# What to Get??????



## TowerJim (Apr 7, 2005)

I am ready to buy my first thrower and am considering either a Bumper Boy Derby Double or a Mini Zinger so I can throw birds too.

I really think the BB will help more on marking, where we need the work, but would like some input as many of you have bought the first one before and I'd like to learn from you before I make a mistake.

Thanks!


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

The Bumper Boy will throw birds with if you use the optional bird baskets. You have to ask BB about the baskets as they do not list them on thier website. I think I paid $30 each for them.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*what to get*

Hi save youself alot of trouble and buy the best on the market order the zinger winger and ask about the bird pouch. They will be more and happy to advise and help.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

If money is a factor remember that BB's come with the electronics.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I have 2 BB's and built a couple of wingers from PVC as supplements (cheap and easy) for a HT set up. 

Have not seen BB Bird basket in use. Not sure how well it works, I hear mixed stories.

If you can get the 4 shooter over the double, it'll be worth in the long run.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I am new and working with my first dog. I train exclusive by myself. (Not by choice but no local club or training group ) I have both a BB and two ZW. One thing to ask yourself is were are you in the training of your dog? Working on multiple marks? I initially bought the ZWs because they allow me to train "without" the popping sound on city property. I can also toss birds. I bought the BB so I could more easily pack and train while traveling. 
I like both units a lot. Really wish I could consolidate transmitters but that is not the case. I bought the ZWs first and then the BB. I'd still buy both again (would have to). I would probably start with the BB. Easy to use and set up. Small package if space is a consideration. I use the BB for mostly the go to bird. I use the ZWs mostly for memory birds as I add birds some times. JMTC


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I just received my mini ZW and love it. It is small enough to fit in the back of most SUV's and, for it's size, it can sure throw a bumper or duck!
I have the TT remote.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

All of the above are valid considerations.
Determine your needs. Purchase accordingly.


----------

